# Small Creek Muskie Fishing



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

So i posted in the spring about fishing a small creek near where I go to school in PA. As a very raw beginner, I used some of your advice and landed two muskies in the few trips I went. What baits should I be focusing on this time of year in a creek? Its only 4-5 foot deep at its deepest. PM's work if you guys aren't comfortable answering these questions. I'm also learning not to ask too much haha. Thanks!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Just slow your presentation down some. Baits that suspend or hang in the water column work well giving the fish a bit more time to strike...They are more lathargic this time of year, but certainly willing to eat! Other good options are sinking softbaits that you can stop and start up often and slow down retrieves....Typically cranks, spinnerbaits and dive&float type baits will peter off more as the water temps cool and fishs' motabolism slow down. Good Luck


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I beg to differ, creeks and rivers is prime canidates for red october tubes jigged on the bottom. Use a rig with two single hooks coming out of the top of the tube to prevent hang ups and fish it slow.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

LK, You beg to differ with what??


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

What do you guys think about swimbaits this time of year for this kind of thing? I see you mentioned soft baits, is this what you meant?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes there are some great choices listed. The swim baits here have caught a lot of fish for me. I'd get the JR and you will catch fish on them 

http://www.waterwolflures.com/musky/?p=308


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I did mean swimbaits...they fall into the "softbait" category...If its a bait that you can stop and will not quickly float to the top...It will work more effectively this time of year.

Bottom line - The fish will relate more to the lower half of the water column than the upper half in the colder months.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm 99% I know what creek you're talking about. Saw your pic on your other thread too. 

I've had fish look at smaller cranks, jigs, and flies there, but live bait would be your best bet honestly. That place gets a lot of pressure.


----------

